# Guess the Animal Game!



## LukeMeister

This game is just as the title says. One person thinks of an animal, and says if it's a mammal, reptile, amphibian, bird, fish, insect, etc... and gives 3 (or more) hints. Whoever guesses the animal first goes next, and thinks of another animal.

I'll start.
This animal is a reptile.
1. Is related to iguanas.
2. Lives in the eastern US.
3. Can change it's skin color from green to brown.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Chameleon?


----------



## LukeMeister

Nope!


----------



## LukeMeister

Another hint. Their eyelids are blue.


----------



## norseofcourse

Anole?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Gecko?


----------



## LukeMeister

norseofcourse said:


> Anole?


Yep! 







Your turn.


----------



## norseofcourse

@LukeMeister - thanks!  OK, here's another:

This animal is a mammal.
1.  This animal can swim.
2.  It's named after a Frenchman.
3.  The young are spotted.


----------



## Ferguson K

Capibara?


----------



## norseofcourse

Ferguson K said:


> Capibara?


Sorry, nope.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hmmm, another hint... this animal is native to China.


----------



## LukeMeister

Père David's deer?


----------



## norseofcourse

LukeMeister said:


> Père David's deer?


Correct!  Your turn again!


----------



## LukeMeister

norseofcourse said:


> Correct!  Your turn again!


----------



## LukeMeister

This animal is a mammal.
1. Is spotted.
2. Smells bad. 
3. Lives in western US.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Skunk? Possibly spotted skunk?


----------



## LukeMeister

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Skunk? Possibly spotted skunk?


Yes! A western spotted skunk.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh cool! I thought I remembered there being a "spotted skunk", but wasn't sure! 
This animal is a fish:
(1) It can live in tanks/ponds (maybe elsewhere too?)
(2) They come in different colors
(3) They can get pretty big


----------



## SandDherds

Koi?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yep! 
Welcome to BYH!


----------



## SandDherds

Thanks!

This animal is a bird:
(1) it's a bird of prey found in america
(2) It can go 75-99 mph diving
(3) it lives by water most of the time


Sorry for the bad hints


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yw! Cute avatar!
Is it a falcon?
Those aren't bad hints!


----------



## SandDherds

Nope but pretty close

Another hint 

(4) its a large bird


----------



## Ferguson K

Eagle.


----------



## SandDherds

Yep!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Darn, I was about to guess that, oh well


----------



## Ferguson K

This animal is a rodent:

1) It's from south America.
2) It can swim.
3) They're quite large.


----------



## LukeMeister

Capybara?


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes! Good guess.


----------



## LukeMeister

Ferguson K said:


> Yes! Good guess.


Tanks.
Somebody else can go.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

May I?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I didn't get a correct guess, but ok if I try one?
1. Marsupial
2. Egglayer
3. Mammal


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Platypus?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yep.
Too obvious? Isn't it awesome one animal can have so many traits and be put together in such a rare way?
The males can sting with something like a dewclaw.
Just an amazing animal.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Those were good hints!  It is definitely amazing to me how animals have so much diversity!  @Poka_Doodle, you can take my next turn!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Those were good hints!  It is definitely amazing to me how animals have so much diversity!  @Poka_Doodle, you can take my next turn!


Thanks.

1. Boys have trophy antlers
2. Game animal
3. Live throughout the United States


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Deer?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Deer?


No, sorry


----------



## LukeMeister

Moose?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Moose?


 Yep you got it


----------



## LukeMeister

Is an extinct mammal.
1. Lived in Tasmania and southern Australia.
2. Had a huge mouth gape.
3. Had stripes on back.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Unicorn? Cause they didn't exist


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Unicorn? Cause they didn't exist


 Very funny   *secretly laughing inside*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Very funny   *secretly laughing inside*


Glad you've turned to the good side


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Glad you've turned to the good side


No, unicorns are still real.^,-,^


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'll let you be a child still.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Tasmanian devil? Or are they still living?


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'll let you be a child still.


-_- I like my immaturity thank you very much. 



BlessedWithGoats said:


> Tasmanian devil? Or are they still living?


No, they're still alive.


----------



## Sheepshape

Tasmanian tiger?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> -_- I like my immaturity thank you very much.
> 
> 
> No, they're still alive.


I hope that was meant good. I'm going to let you continue to believe, despite the fact they haven't existed.


----------



## LukeMeister

Sheepshape said:


> Tasmanian tiger?


Yup!


Poka_Doodle said:


> I hope that was meant good. I'm going to let you continue to believe, despite the fact they haven't existed.


It was. Fine


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LukeMeister said:


> Yup!
> 
> It was. Fine


Okay, I'm glad.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Can I play?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sure


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Fish

1. Many colors
2. I am a supper cool fish
3. I am like something you see in the sky


----------



## Pastor Dave

Fancy tailed guppy?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Nope. 

Another hint: My name starts with an R


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Rainbow fish?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

frustratedearthmother said:


> Rainbow fish?


Yep! Your turn.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mammal

Thick skin
Stinky gland at base of tail
Ferocious


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Skunk?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Skunk?


Nope


----------



## Pastor Dave

Honey badger?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Pastor Dave said:


> Honey badger?


You win!   Your turn.


----------



## Pastor Dave

You must have kids watching Lion Guard, @frustratedearthmother 

Kingdom:   Animal
Phylum:  Chordata
Class:   Mammalia 
Order: Artiodactyla 
Family:      Bovidae
Genus:              Bos
Species:      Taurus


----------



## lalabugs

Cow


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Pastor Dave said:


> You must have kids watching Lion Guard


I really don't - had to look it up, lol.

But, my grandson's soccer team was called Honey Badgers.


----------



## Pastor Dave

lalabugs said:


> Cow



Yes, the Taurus actually signifies that it is a European cow vs. an Asian species 



frustratedearthmother said:


> I really don't - had to look it up, lol.
> 
> But, my grandson's soccer team was called Honey Badgers.



Well, I see Bunga on my TV at home throughout the day as an animated Honey Badger on Lion Guard, or I may have never known of one of these critters.


----------



## lalabugs

Phylum: Chordata
Class: Mammalia 
Order: Diprotodontia
Family: Petauridae


----------



## Moses Starr

lalabugs said:


> Phylum: Chordata
> Class: Mammalia
> Order: Diprotodontia
> Family: Petauridae


Kangaroo? some kind of marsupial


----------



## lalabugs

It's a Sugar glider.


----------



## Moses Starr

I have one, I have fur, brown and big, But everyone hates me but everyone needs me what am I?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Coyote? That’s a good one


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Moses Starr said:


> I have one, I have fur, brown and big, But everyone hates me but everyone needs me what am I?


bear?


----------



## Chiknoodle

TheCuteOrpington said:


> bear?


I say bear


----------



## River Buffaloes

Pastor Dave said:


> I didn't get a correct guess, but ok if I try one?
> 1. Marsupial
> 2. Egglayer
> 3. Mammal


Please don't take it otherwise, but no marsupial lays eggs. There are three groups of mammals Placentals (Eutheria), Marsupials (Metatheria) and Monotrims. Platypus and echidnas belong to the Monotrim group and they are the only surviving members of that group.


----------



## Goat Shaman

I'll try!
1. Rodent
2. Kept as a pet
3. Has cheek pouches to carry food


----------



## River Buffaloes

Goat Shaman said:


> I'll try!
> 1. Rodent
> 2. Kept as a pet
> 3. Has cheek pouches to carry food


Hamster?


----------



## Goat Shaman

River Buffaloes said:


> Hamster?


Yep, you got it!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Your turn!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Chiknoodle said:


> Your turn!




Okay, you have to guess the animal

It's a dumb/slow Mammal 

Known for many things including apposable thumbs 

It's Black White and Asian


----------



## Chiknoodle

River Buffaloes said:


> Okay, you have to guess the animal
> 
> It's a dumb/slow Mammal
> 
> Known for many things including apposable thumbs
> 
> It's Black White and Asian


Panda?


----------



## River Buffaloes

Chiknoodle said:


> Panda?


Yes!!!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Bird
Brown and white
Freedom!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Chiknoodle said:


> Bird
> Brown and white
> Freedom!



Bald eagle 🦅


----------



## Goat Shaman

1. Small aquatic mammal
2. Opens clams with rocks
3. Extremely cute (opinions vary)


----------



## Chiknoodle

Goat Shaman said:


> 1. Small aquatic mammal
> 2. Opens clams with rocks
> 3. Extremely cute (opinions vary)


Otter!  That is my favorite animal! 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Goat Shaman

Chiknoodle said:


> Otter!  That is my favorite animal! 😍😍😍😍😍


Yep! That's the one!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Mustelidae
Not nocturnal 
mammal


----------



## farmerjan

mink?  or a weasel.... I think that is the family


----------



## Chiknoodle

farmerjan said:


> mink?  or a weasel.... I think that is the family


Nope


----------



## farmerjan

Ferrets are not necessarily nocturnal....neither are badgers


----------



## Goat Shaman

Chiknoodle said:


> Mustelidae
> Not nocturnal
> mammal


The third hint is already obviated in the first hint, since Mustelidae are mammals. Weasels, martens, and badgers are diurnal.


----------



## Chiknoodle

Goat Shaman said:


> The third hint is already obviated in the first hint, since Mustelidae are mammals. Weasels, martens, and badgers are diurnal.


Yeah I thought about that 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Bruce

Chiknoodle said:


> Mustelidae
> Not nocturnal
> mammal


Fisher?


----------



## Chiknoodle

Bruce said:


> Fisher?


No


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Chiknoodle said:


> Mustelidae
> Not nocturnal
> mammal


Otter?


----------



## Chiknoodle

No, do y’all want me to just tell ya?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Chiknoodle said:


> No, do y’all want me to just tell ya?


Yep


----------



## Chiknoodle

A stoat


----------



## Bruce

Keep those away from your chickens!!


----------



## Goat Shaman

This one's a tricky one; may require googling
1. Close cousin of the giraffe
2. Has stripes on their rear and are sometimes mistaken for zebras
3. African jungle dweller


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Okapi


----------



## Goat Shaman

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Okapi


Correct!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Goat Shaman said:


> Correct!


Woohoo!!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Here's one:
New World Mammal
Group is called a squadron
Strong smell detectable by humans


----------



## Bruce

You beat me to it Grizzly!

Strong smell detectable by humans ...
Couldn't be a skunk could it?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

*Nope*


----------



## Bruce

Oh, guess not, that is apparently a surfeit


----------



## Bruce

Well Google is of no help, it says a squadron is Pelicans and though I don't know if they smell (other than maybe fish breath) they surely are not mammals.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Bruce said:


> Well Google is of no help, it says a squadron is Pelicans and though I don't know if they smell (other than maybe fish breath) they surely are not mammals.


Another hint:
Ungulate
Omnivore


----------



## Bruce

Peccary. That took some serious searching. Google DOES know they are a squadron but ONLY if you look specifically for Peccary.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Bruce said:


> Peccary. That took some serious searching. Google DOES know they are a squadron but ONLY if you look specifically for Peccary.


Yes sir 😁 I tried to make it tough. I looked earlier under ungulate squadron just to see. It was about the fifth site down the list. Good job. Are you it?


----------



## Bruce

I'll have to think on it. I doubt I could come up with something as difficult as you did!


----------



## Bruce

Bird
Polytypic
Eyering
Ground nester


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Oh yes you did

Killdeer?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Ovenbird?


----------



## Bruce

Nope


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

I'm stumped.


----------



## Bruce

It is a state bird.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Western meadowlark


----------



## Bruce

Eastern state


----------



## Chiknoodle

Eastern Bluebird!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

With an eyering...this is tough


----------



## farmerjan

Thrush.  One is the bird of DC and the other is Vt state bird....


----------



## Bruce

Chiknoodle said:


> Eastern Bluebird!


Nope, they nest off the ground



farmerjan said:


> Thrush.  One is the bird of DC and the other is Vt state bird....


Yep, Hermit Thrush. It was hard to come up with something! I tried several clues that I thought were somewhat obscure for other animals and that animal was the first thing Google found!


----------



## farmerjan

Wood cock would have been my next guess...but it is not a state bird that I can remember.  Do you know how many states have the cardinal for the state bird????   Like 6 or 8 or something like that.


----------



## Chiknoodle

Bruce said:


> Nope, they nest off the ground
> 
> 
> Yep, Hermit Thrush. It was hard to come up with something! I tried several clues that I thought were somewhat obscure for other animals and that animal was the first thing Google found!


Dang it!   Congrats to you though!


----------



## farmerjan

You guys will have to carry this on without me.  Received news that my mom passed away today, she had alzheimers and was bad, but I will be pretty occupied with things for a bit.


----------



## Chiknoodle

farmerjan said:


> Wood cock would have been my next guess...but it is not a state bird that I can remember.  Do you know how many states have the cardinal for the state bird????   Like 6 or 8 or something like that.


7


----------



## Chiknoodle

farmerjan said:


> You guys will have to carry this on without me.  Received news that my mom passed away today, she had alzheimers and was bad, but I will be pretty occupied with things for a bit.


I am very sorry.  Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

@farmerjan so sorry for your loss.


----------

